# Musicians of StP



## Toasty Tramp (May 21, 2015)

Just kinda curious as to who is in serious pursuit of music here. 

I've been playing around on the guitar for a while, but traveling and getting to know musicians around the country has inspired me to begin taking my music "seriously". I feel like it's one thing to strum around and have a good time, an entirely different thing to break your mind trying to figure out the intricate details that goes into making music...well...music.

Finally started looking at scales, modes, reading notation, and other entry level topics regarding general music theory. I wanna buckle down and REALLY get to know music. REALLY get to know it. It's kinda sorta why I got rid of my old life and set off traveling. Well...not kinda...it IS the reason I took off. 

I'm bunkered down in Florida for the summer to save up some cash and travel the right way (worldwide, and outside of poverty), but also to focus and really get to know this complicated bullshit they call music. 

I'd love to get to know who else is on a similar path. Who knows? We might be able to push each other, help one another, and eventually meet up to go spread some music and good vibes around the world. And even if yer not down to go balls to the walls with this thing, I'd love to get to know you anyways so I can keep an eye out on the things yer doing.


----------



## Jaguwar (May 21, 2015)

Finally taking up guitar. I've played instruments before, piano and Colin, but that was ages ago. Still, I suppose is say I have a pretty good grasp on music, I'm just learning a new instrument. I'm four days in, and it's both like reconnecting with an old friend and am adventure all its own. 
Anyway, since no one responded, here's me.


----------



## Toasty Tramp (May 21, 2015)

Glad to hear you picked up the guitar! It totally is its own special kinda adventure, learning music. So jealous about the previous instruments! I wanna learn allllll of em eventually haha. 

For me, justinguitar.com was such a help. The dude breaks down the guitar barney style.


----------



## alainawhocares (May 21, 2015)

Been playing trumpet for about 5 years now, just started playing the violin. I played the piano when I was a kid and I was pretty good but I was young and dumb and didn't care! I should probably practice more. I'd love to be a part of some sort of musical act one day.


----------



## Jaguwar (May 21, 2015)

Yeah I'm using Justin, too, u can't believe I waited this long! Better late than never though. 
Again, kudos to you!


----------



## Toasty Tramp (May 21, 2015)

@alainawhocares Niiicceee! I played violin when I was young and dumb and didn't care, either. Fucking teacher ruined it with calling out rhythm using the names of insects as he clapped. I wanna get an electric violin hahaha  Working on acquiring a jeep cherokee and retrofitting it to be a mobile jam station, so there's that!

@Jaguwar - Justin is absolutely invaluable to the budding guitarist. I just recently revisited the beginners course, and am now using him for a primer on scales, chord construction, modes, and other fun stuff.

Did you know he runs a community? Was gonna check it out in the morning, cause you can totally use Tapatalk to navigate it. Makes it super easy to transition from StP to Justinguitar.



As far as the musical acts go...we could always whip up an StP Gold Standard or some shit. A list of 20 or so songs all the StP musicians should know, so that when the we (inevitably) meet up we'll already have a playlist/set to go busk with or jam out with.


----------



## Jaguwar (May 21, 2015)

That's a pretty cool idea actually. I like it. 
Gonna have to look for the Justin community too


----------



## Durp (May 22, 2015)

I stopped playing for the most part, but when I still had the fire I got my first little taste of traveling because my bands used to tour. Make sure you keep on yourself or you will loose what you are working hard to gain. I played guitar for 15 years all day every day, took a 2 year hiatus and now i suck  sleeping in the back of a dirty moving van and only really seeing the bar you are playing is no way to really travel in my tastes.


----------



## Toasty Tramp (May 22, 2015)

Man, thanks for sharing the wisdom Jim, that seems like a thing that could happen so easily. I know what you're talking about though with getting a taste of traveling, now that I look back. The travel was so intoxicating that I didn't bust open the guitar case nearly as often as I could have...Its not that the passion dwindled, it's just soooo easy to kinda...not open the case and play the guitar. Either too tired, it's not the time or place, ya got places to be by certain times, or more important matters (food, shelter, safety) that arise...Next thing ya know you've lugged around a guitar for a week without playing. 

But yeah! I don't think you suck at all hahaha! That homemade guitar sounded fuckin SEXY when you and Kai were playing together!! If that was you "off yer game", I'd love to see what's up when you're on top of it.


----------



## Toasty Tramp (May 22, 2015)

So what do you guys think about whipping up some kinda "Gold Standard" / List of essential songs? I dunno what the HELL to put on the list, but that's why its a communal ordeal. 

My line of thinking is that the traveling world is a small one and we're all bound to run into one another at some point. With a standard that's like 10-25 songs large, the musicians will have a common repertoire to work from and play from. If we cater the standard to busking and street performances, it'll be super simple for us to meet up and get right to performing/jamming. Gets rid of that stuffy "do you at least know THIS song!?" business.

I dunno, just a thought. If ya guys are down, I'll whip up a separate thread and get the ball rolling. I just see a lot of potential with having so many traveling musicians congregating in one spot. Too much potential to pass this one up.


----------



## Durp (May 22, 2015)

Learn some doc Watson, shit is hard but will make you a good picker.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (May 22, 2015)

Milktoast said:


> The dude breaks down the guitar barney style.



And *THAT'S *how we know you're prior service military. 

Civilians don't have that term.


----------



## Toasty Tramp (May 22, 2015)

Viking_Adventurer said:


> And *THAT'S *how we know you're prior service military.
> 
> Civilians don't have that term.



Bahahaha what the piss ya talkin bout??


----------



## VikingAdventurer (May 22, 2015)

Do I need to break it down barney-style for ya?


----------



## Toasty Tramp (May 22, 2015)

Fuck, yer a good piece o gear


----------



## Durp (May 23, 2015)

I that barney was a pedophile purple dinosaur?


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jun 24, 2015)

Still making music? I've been working on playing and putting my words into some of the ditties I can come up with. I never learned all the perameters to playing an instruments so am kind of teaching myself. I still enjoy the hell out of it. Still can't really play in front of anyone besides a friend who I jam with. Every instrument I fuck with I don't know all the numbered frets and cords. I just make it up as I go and if I remember it out is good. I'm pretty committed to my poetry. Not in a commercial sense. Almost did have a 23 page short travel story published a bit ago thougj by a small publisher ha
Figured in time I'll learn more and actual chords to do covers. But I'm always will prefer my own mind shit. Figured if I finish enough songs and lose my stage fright I could busk one day. Wanna try open mics eventually too. Even with just my imagery poetry bull shit


----------



## Jaguwar (Jun 24, 2015)

You should do it. The worst thing that can happen is you're the only one enjoying yourself, right? Seriously, I'm no extrovert but I learned to play one really really well by going up on stage repeatedly.


----------



## cosmic girl (Jun 15, 2018)

im looking to get a banjo-sitar, and/or a violin. I will probably get the violin first (and/or only ?) because it can fit into almost any musical genre. The banji-tar, maybe not so much, even if it is tuned up like a guitar.

If i can manage to get a violin, it will probably be an amazon starter kit.


----------



## LysergicAbreaction (Jun 15, 2018)

I have been looking to get a musical group together, something with acoustic guitar, banjo, washboard, gutbucket, accordion, and so on...

Something put together like "rail yard ghosts", "days N Daze", "dogtooth and nail, or whatever.

I have some instruments, and just about everything you would need except for the right people.

I am not traveling right now, and I have never been comfortable having to homebum it, so I have a place and practice space and I also have some funding for a band, I am also fully self-supporting and not formally employed, so I have time as well.

I'm in Colorado, and due to circumstances beyond my control I can not travel very far at the moment, which has made things a little more difficult, but if anybody is interested and in the area please let me know.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Jun 16, 2018)

If I would a rubber tramp, I would have a traveling drum set! That would be quite dope!


----------

